
One Billionaire Could Keep Three Countries Hooked on Coal for Decades - abhikarthick
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/15/climate/coal-adani-india-australia.html
======
spodek
> _When the vote came on May 18, it was not, as some had predicted, a
> watershed climate change election. Australians, especially in coal country,
> voted to keep the incumbent conservative coalition in power._

> _Within days, the Carmichael mine had new momentum._

One billionaire plus the Australian voting majority.

People like to say and act like, "Oh, I'm one person, what I do doesn't
matter," but that's rationalizing the decision not to act. Individual behavior
makes a difference. I don't just mean using less air conditioning to conserve
power, though that matters too. People can influence and lead each other.

------
5822130027
According to Mark Blyth ( Prof. of political economy at Brown ).

India is going to continue to build 200 more coal powered plants despite
knowing exactly how awful climate change is going to be for India.

Pakistan is following similar strategy.

The idea is that Europe/US have more to lose due to climate change, so when
time comes they can use these coal fired plants as a bargaining chip ("bribe")
for technology transfer, better trade deals, etc.

I do not agree or disagree with his assessment, it could very well be true.

But if you are India, spending MORE money to fix climate change wont make much
of a difference as the biggest polluters are US / CHINA / EU.

So a MAD type strategy makes sense from their perspective.

~~~
alexstageint
Do you have a source for this?

~~~
5822130027
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJoe_daP0DE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJoe_daP0DE)

Skip to Q&A

------
cmroanirgo
Many here may not realise that there's massive problems with this crackpot
deal cooked up by our politicians: It's actually 'protected' by Indigenous
(Aboriginal) Land Rights.

[https://wanganjagalingou.com.au/our-
fight/](https://wanganjagalingou.com.au/our-fight/)

> _We do hereby firmly REJECT a Land Use Agreement with Adani for the
> Carmichael mine on our traditional lands.

We DO NOT consent to the Carmichael mine on our ancestral lands.

We DO NOT accept Adani’s “offers” to sign away our land and our rights and
interests in it. We will not take their “shut up” money.

We will PROTECT and DEFEND our Country and our connection to it. _

------
kristianp
Apparently the profitability of the future Adani mine in Queensland will not
be assured [1], however I would guess the coal power plants Adani owns will
make up for that.

How can India meet the Paris agreement[2] while letting Adani build new coal
power plants?

[1] [https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/the-numbers-on-
ada...](https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/the-numbers-on-adani-simply-
don-t-add-up-20190524-p51qoy.html)

[2]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_parties_to_the_Paris...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_parties_to_the_Paris_Agreement)

